# How would you like for someone else to determine where you can drive your bay boat???



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

How would you like for someone else to determine where you can drive your bay boat?

Well, thats the the folks over at Texas Wade, Paddle and Pole are pushing for!!! They want dedicated water that only they can access and they want to tell you where it is ok or not ok for you to run or fish from your boat.

If this does not fit your idea of sharing the open waters with everyone, go to these polls and vote NO!!! (there are two polls near the top left corner of the page)

http://www.caller.com/news/2010/dec/01/group-seeks-harmony-among-anglers/


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

How about if we limit where they can go? Are they up for that?


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

I seriously doubt it. They dont even want to contribute to the state funds by paying registration fees for their kayaks... yet they are adamit about their rights!!! HA!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.texasflats.net/index.php/topic,10512.msg63649.html

Its all right here. been there done that.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

o5avy said:


> How would you like for someone else to determine where you can drive your bay boat?
> 
> Well, thats the the folks over at Texas Wade, Paddle and Pole are pushing for!!! They want dedicated water that only they can access and they want to tell you where it is ok or not ok for you to run or fish from your boat.
> 
> ...


Done!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Voted NO on both polls. I will still try to keep from running over them too.


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

They should be more concerned with passing laws which would protect their personal safety... such as requiring all Kayaks to install an orange flag on a pole to improve their visibility to other boaters. 

That would save lives if other boaters can see them better.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Chit like that makes me want to wake their arses next time they are paddling in MY channel. "Oops, sorry guy I didn't see ya down there." 

....and you know how much I hate being waked.

Oh, I see it's just the Corpus Christi Caller. No one takes them seriously.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

done!


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

With all the noise and publicity that TxWPP has been making.... I think they need to be taken seriously. 

They are certainly taking themselves seriously!

They are mounting political connections with Texas Parks and Wildlife and every other organization that will listen to their bellyaching... it wont be long before they start taking YOUR rights away!!!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

they wouldnt be to happy if bay fisherman where pushing to have their wade spots limited.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

That workshop referenced in the article is a complete screw job for all normal anglers. I guarantee you that they are only going to select people that sympathize to their cause and then take their "findings" to the TPWD as a broad consensus of all users highlighting the fact that random people from their survey were taken. Every concerned angler that can should show up in protest over this BS. They are very sneaky and will use anything and everything to get their way.


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

SS Minnow said:


> That workshop is a complete screw job for all normal anglers. I guarantee you that they are only going to select people that sympathize to their cause and then take their "findings" to the TPWD as a broad consensus of all users highlighting the fact that random people from their survey were taken. Every concerned angler that can should show up in protest over this BS. They are very sneaky and will use anything and everything to get their way.


*I 100% AGREE WITH YOU!!!!!!!*


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

The newspaper poll won't have an effect on their agenda, the "workshop" they are putting together will then be taken to TPWD as evidence of a broad collaboration amongst anglers.

Challenges to Sharing and Conserving Our Bays Workshop
When: Jan. 7 (1-6 p.m.) and Jan. 8 (9 a.m. until whenever)
Where: Harte Research Institute for Gulf of Mexico Studies at Texas A&M-Corpus Christi.
Direct questions to John Adams at 549-3186 or e-mail [email protected].
Find a synopsis of the workshop and its goals at:
http:/files.e2ma.net/40118/assets/docs/workshop_synopsis.pdf
Take the survey to request an invitation at:
http:/www.surveymonkey.com/s/9SJNSP6


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

o5avy said:


> They should be more concerned with passing laws which would protect their personal safety... such as requiring all Kayaks to install an orange flag on a pole to improve their visibility to other boaters.
> 
> That would save lives if other boaters can see them better.


Then all wade fishermen should do the same? I kayak, but the water is everyone's. Easy!



Bull Red said:


> Chit like that makes me want to wake their arses next time they are paddling in MY channel. "Oops, sorry guy I didn't see ya down there."
> 
> ....and you know how much I hate being waked.
> 
> Oh, I see it's just the Corpus Christi Caller. No one takes them seriously.


Don't wake me bro! I yak, but I don't agree with the yak elitist group!

Feel free to fish with me, I'll respect your spot as you would do the same. This is going to be a headed thread....again!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Don't wake me bro! I yak, but I don't agree with the yak elitist group!
> 
> Feel free to fish with me, I'll respect your spot as you would do the same. This is going to be a headed thread....again!


24 I would never wake you or any other yaker for that matter. That's why this kind of chit really grinds my gears. And I have been invaded by boats when I was wading on more than one occassion cuz some yahoo saw my rod bend over. There ain't nothing worse than wading 1/2 a mile through the water and have some inconsiderate bastage invade your space. BUT.....I will never endorse a bunch of whiney babies trying to regulate where I can drive my boat in public waters!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Those guy should use some sort of Identification while on the water so I know who to spray with the pisser on my engine.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am going to fling pooh on them when I burn the shoreline behind them.


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

24Buds said:


> Then all wade fishermen should do the same? I kayak, but the water is everyone's. Easy!


Most accidents do not happen while fishing in the shallows, they occur while in route to the shallows...typically in deeper waters. So, no. I do not agree that wade fishermen would be required the same. I think that once a yaker reached their spot, if they wanted to, they could lower their flag and fish.

I understand how some would not want others to know where their secret spots are. :cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yakkers should have to have TX numbers like boats.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> 24 I would never wake you or any other yaker for that matter. That's why this kind of chit really grinds my gears. And I have been invaded by boats when I was wading on more than one occassion cuz some yahoo saw my rod bend over. There ain't nothing worse than wading 1/2 a mile through the water and have some inconsiderate bastage invade your space. BUT.....I will never endorse a bunch of whiney babies trying to regulate where I can drive my boat in public waters!


I know you wouldn't. I was just making a poit that not all yakers are the same.



saltwatersensations said:


> I am going to fling pooh on them when I burn the shoreline behind them.


I like this idea!



o5avy said:


> Most accidents do not happen while fishing in the shallows, they occur while in route to the shallows...typically in deeper waters. So, no. I do not agree that wade fishermen would be required the same. I think that once a yaker reached their spot, if they wanted to, they could lower their flag and fish.
> 
> I understand how some would not want others to know where their secret spots are. :cheers:


True that. Its not a bad idea to fly one of them flags anyways. I have been out in the yak and in a boat while some fool runs right up on ya before they turn their head FORWARD to see whats in front of them. Some were way too close for comfort. One guy, well he did it on purpose. I guess he is a yak hater. No big deal normally, I'm a big boy, but my 3 year old son in the front of the yak got a little nervous. I was just outside the mouth of the main canal on the west end. I guess he didn't like the yaker just outside the no wake sign paddling out and to the left to fish the geo tubes. Glad my son was with me or I would have throw words in hopes he comes on back. What a tool.

Either way, some people. All is good with me, its water. Try to not tear up the grass and don't wake me bro!

Maybe I will get one of them flags. I shall hang a beer flag on it so yall know who I am. Bring me one if you see me!:cheers:

Yakers are stupid anyway


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL...i got into it with a few of them boys/girls over on the "other kayak board", lets just say i was out numbered a bit and just gave up the battle.

i understand their concern with the sea bed and stuff, but at the same time the thing that floored me was that a few that pushed hard for no boats wanted a certain area to "yakkers" only, which would most likely increase revenue for their business.

it's a slippery slope for sure both ways, i mean, why stop at "burners" in bay boats, don't wade fisherman leave the same kind of foot print along the sea grass and floor...

ridiculous! :an4:

and for the record, we have a PB, yaks and i wade fish as well.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Voted NO to both. Looks like the no's are way ahead in the polls


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I assume they also include us AIRBOAT guys in this list of hated boats too? I dont see how an airboat sliding over the muddy grass can be a problem for the grass. They also didn't say anything about fan boats either...they cant slide over any mud so they are really dangerous to the grass aren't they?

As a bowfisherman I have heard this same dog and pony show many times before....it is all about MY WATER and keeping you out of it. We have seen this same thing from gar anglers that hate us because we kill fish and we have heard it from the carp kisser fishing guys because we kill their fish rather then kissing them and throwing them back in. Nevermind that we pay our taxes and I buy a super combo license every year....I am not in a yak so I am not included?

Same thing....sportsmen hating on other sportsmen. Makes me sick.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm going to start roping off "MY" fishing area . I'll get some PVC and some caution tape.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The best part on this "workshop", is they are controlling who gets in and who doesn't. Wanna bet how they decide who gets in? I bet everyone who is friendly to their cause in the polls, is how the decide who they invite. If they wanted real input, they would set this in a facility that could handle a 1000 people. This is a dog and pony show.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Vote no!


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

I think a better and more realistic solution would be to educate people. Start a boater awareness campaign that educates boaters on proper etiquette on the water. Teach people that when going around another boat to stay at least 500 yards away and preferebly up wind when possible. I get my drift cut off all the time and blame it on ignorance rather than inconsideration. Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Guys,

This is not a question of kayak vs boater. This is a handful of people that want to close public waters for their own private gain. They are targeting all motorized traffic in these areas. They absolutely hate airboats and want to ban them except during duck season to initially appease the duck hunters, but on their website their is a letter written by Billy Trimble extolling the "destructive" consequences of airboats. They have a form letter for their supporters to send to TPWD. This group is well organized by some well to do people and they know how to work the system. The only way to get your voices heard in opposition is to show up to this meeting in protest and to also send your comments to the TPWD in opposition. We far outnumber these elitists and if we all send comments to TPWD in opposition of closing public waters they will lose! Send your comments and show up in opposition to their meetings! I believe below is the proper link to make comments to TPWD.

https://www2.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/feedback/webcomment/index.phtml?p=/fishboat/index.phtml


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't stand the self righteous SOB's. NO X2.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Understand why this is even occuring. A wealthy person in the Austin area, who is well connected, is the foundation under most of these ideas and talks.

It is ment to give the group he works with exclusive access to State waters and certainly limit who can be there. 

So, be vocal, vote, write your State Reps. and make your voice heard. Call into outdoor sports radio shows and talk about it. The more people that hear about this and act to stop it, the better.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Understand why this is even occuring. A wealthy person in the Austin area, who is well connected, is the foundation under most of these ideas and talks.
> 
> It is ment to give the group he works with exclusive access to State waters and certainly limit who can be there.
> 
> So, be vocal, vote, write your State Reps. and make your voice heard. Call into outdoor sports radio shows and talk about it. The more people that hear about this and act to stop it, the better.


Are you referencing the photographer.......or the other guy that's never had a job?


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Send your opposition to closing any public waters and opposition to TxWPP's agenda to Carter Smith:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/about/administration/

or here, Robin Riechers - Director of Coastal Fisheries for TPWD:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/about/divisions/coastal_fisheries/

or show up here to voice your opinion. TxWPP have already done this without anyone knowing....

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/feedback/public_comment/


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

The driving force behind this issue is the ridiculously irresponsible behavior of a very tiny minority of powerboat operators who destroy the habitat in the shallow flats. Take the Light House Lakes are for example. No reasonable person will run a boat into the lakes across shallow flats to get to the few areas that are deep enough to run safely, but every time I fish there I see one or two people burning across the grass beds with a huge mud rooster tail behind them. Those areas don't recover easily and the entire area has become badly scarred as the word has gotten out that it is a great spot to fish. The WPP concept has worked well in Florida and has increased the overall health of the fishery there. The rules are intended for the 1% of dimwits out there but unfortunately affect all of us.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Heck, I'm a kayaker and I don't even agree with it. No one person owns the water, a channel, a slew, a marsh or a bayou. If a boat can float, it's fair game. The only way this could be seen as viable is if it is an ecological protection zone, or set up as a future study site for TPWD.

And I agree with o5avy, I think kayakers should have an orange flag at least four foot high with a light on top for low light conditions. I don't know how many times i've been waked by pb even though i try my hardest to stay out of the way.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Archer said:


> The driving force behind this issue is the ridiculously irresponsible behavior of a very tiny minority of powerboat operators who destroy the habitat in the shallow flats. Take the Light House Lakes are for example. No reasonable person will run a boat into the lakes across shallow flats to get to the few areas that are deep enough to run safely, but every time I fish there I see one or two people burning across the grass beds with a huge mud rooster tail behind them. Those areas don't recover easily and the entire area has become badly scarred as the word has gotten out that it is a great spot to fish. The WPP concept has worked well in Florida and has increased the overall health of the fishery there. The rules are intended for the 1% of dimwits out there but unfortunately affect all of us.


So, per your statement, 99% of us should be affected by 1% of the "dimwits"??? This is the exact reasoning that is at the core of the issue. Enacting closures is absolutely wrong. Referencing Florida is not comparing apples to apples. Recent TPWD studies prove our sea grass recovers 40-70% faster than in Florida, many within 1 year.

Additionally, there are rules protecting the seagrass already in the areas the txwpp wants to close. This is just one of there tactics to get people to back there real agenda of closing it down to everyone but them.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Archer said:


> The driving force behind this issue is the ridiculously irresponsible behavior of a very tiny minority of powerboat operators who destroy the habitat in the shallow flats. Take the Light House Lakes are for example. No reasonable person will run a boat into the lakes across shallow flats to get to the few areas that are deep enough to run safely, but every time I fish there I see one or two people burning across the grass beds with a huge mud rooster tail behind them. Those areas don't recover easily and the entire area has become badly scarred as the word has gotten out that it is a great spot to fish. The WPP concept has worked well in Florida and has increased the overall health of the fishery there. The rules are intended for the 1% of dimwits out there but unfortunately affect all of us.


Archer, what you have stated is far from fact. I fish there from my tower boat a few times a year. The water depth is in excess of a foot almost everywhere back there except for the very low tide times of the year. The lakes are loaded with deep guts that will allow a pb to get back on plane without damaging the grass. The flats have recovered very well over the last 5 years and there are boats all over the LHL's. I see very few prop scars compared to when the scar bann was passed. As for me having a muddy prop wash, thats wrong too. I can cross flats with 1/4 the normal depth of the LHL's without ever touching the bottom. Remember they are trying to exclude air boats too, what does that have to do with protecting the grass. I'll tell you nothing.

As for it being a good place to fish, in my opinion it sux compared to the surrounding areas, except for a few times a year. If this went into effect on the LHL's I personally don't think i'd lose many fishing opportunities. I am willing to fight to keep this back, because this is their test case for stealling other water where they are ultimately targeting. They are the same group of people using a slightly different argument to attain the same goal. They are a very dangerous group, because they are wealthy and connected.

This group is after closures all up and down the coast, they will win this if there is not massive opposition. They can't get this through unless they sneak around and control who gets in to their ( pseudo workshops).


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

from the surveys on the CC site, looks like the vast majority opposes closing / limiting access.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys need to pay attention to what is happening on the conservation crossfire board on the blue water section of this site. EDF under the guise of NMFS and NOAA is attempting to split the fishery. These people use whatever tactic they can muster to effect their platform of change. They are wolfs in sheeps clothing. Why to i bring this here? These are the same types that dont like my smelling fossil fuel burning engine on the water at all. The do not want us fishing anywhere unless it is their way.....no carbon footprint. Now they want to tell us where we can drive our boats. Give me a break.

this will give you an idea of what I am referring to.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3153291#post3153291

All fisherman need to pay close attention to these scumbags. They want us off the water! Plain and simple. Anything that will restrict our access to the water is what they want. GET IT!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yakkers should have to have TX numbers like boats.


Why? I am not trying to start a war with you. :brew: Believe me. I would like to know why?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Why? I am not trying to start a war with you. :brew: Believe me. I would like to know why?


So that they pay for usage just as boaters do.

As far as the origonal question about being told where I can run my boat, I would like it about as much as being told that I should only keep half of a limit. It is the same thing, both groups are trying to force their beliefs on others. Believe what you want and act within the laws, but try to force others to adhere to your beliefs and you just might get a corky shoved up your arse.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> So that they pay for usage just as boaters do.


Usage of the water ways? Not sure I even know what the fee's go to. What do they go to?


----------



## MackyMac (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to my world. Blocked access has been a battle for years over here (Louisiana). Private versus public water. Good luck! I think the flag idea is a good one or at least make all yaks red or yellow. No greens or browns, they make you guys tough to see with marsh at your back! Safety should be first concern for both the boat and yak.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Usage of the water ways? Not sure I even know what the fee's go to. What do they go to?


Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
http://www.takemefishing.org/state/page/register-your-boat/state/TX
"When you register your boat, you do your part in sustaining resources that promote safe and responsible use of our nation's waters. Your registration dollars also help pay for marinas, boat ramps, lake clean up and much more"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
> http://www.takemefishing.org/state/page/register-your-boat/state/TX
> "When you register your boat, you do your part in sustaining resources that promote safe and responsible use of our nation's waters. Your registration dollars also help pay for marinas, boat ramps, lake clean up and much more"


I guess it will happen some day anyway. I look at it as a $ grab. I don't use ramps, marinas, I do like the idea of cleaning up lakes etc. I pay whenever I use a boat ramp right? I also pay when I go into a marina and buy something?

I think its one of them We pay, so you should also.

Whats a fair price for a chunk of plastic that leaves no pollution(to operate not to make:rotfl no burn marks in the grass, no wake to pound the shore lines and bulkheads, can be launched anywhere without a ramp?
Now take into consideration the gentleman who has a nice bay boat, a canoe, 3 yaks and lives on the water. Should he pay for 4 vessels?

Again, I am not saying I think we should go for free,(not sayin we shouldn't) I do like that we do, but whats fair?

Respectfully,

24Buds


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I see more waders in 4-ft and deeper water, I know there is no grass being torn up by boaters in these areas, are we going to restrict these waters as well to boaters?

It is not always the boaters fault that that may encounter a careless wader, I have run up on waders too close to mention. These guys were all wearing white and appeared as a crab trap from a distance. Once I had gotten closer it was waders in deep water. These guys probably wear black outfits at Halloween and complain that someone almost hit them while they were hiding in a bush.

I wade, I also wear bright colors to alert boaters that I am not a crab trap! Be smart, not a imitation crab trap!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

The "NO's" have spoken


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I guess it will happen some day anyway. I look at it as a $ grab. I don't use ramps, marinas, I do like the idea of cleaning up lakes etc. I pay whenever I use a boat ramp right? I also pay when I go into a marina and buy something?
> 
> I think its one of them We pay, so you should also.
> 
> ...


I both boat and kayak so I don't really care about the TX numbers on kayaks either way. I just answered why some think that kayaks should have to be registered. If our politicans figure how to put TX numbers on waders they will do it. All that they want is mo money. Personally I think that they have plenty of money and just need to spend it better. It has been over 2 years since Ike and still there are no boards on the short walkways at the Offats launch. That is just plain sad.

As far as feeling like you should be exempt because you have no impact on the resource, I'd bet that if we thought about it we could find many ways that yakers do indeed have an impact.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Why? I am not trying to start a war with you. :brew: Believe me. I would like to know why?


If they are gonna start pissin and moaning then they need to un arse some cash.

I see yakkers using ramps all the time. I have nothing against yakkers, been thinking about getting one actually. I also do wade fish but the water is for everyone. Whether its a foot deep or 100'. I will not go around an area that is designated for certain individuals, if that were to happen. This **** is no different than beachfront homeowners restricting public access to the beach.

PS I also feel that cyclist should pay a "bike registration" if they want to ride their bikes on the roadway.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Done


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I both boat and kayak so I don't really care about the TX numbers on kayaks either way. I just answered why some think that kayaks should have to be registered. If our politicans figure how to put TX numbers on waders they will do it. All that they want is mo money. Personally I think that they have plenty of money and just need to spend it better. It has been over 2 years since Ike and still there are no boards on the short walkways at the Offats launch. That is just plain sad.
> 
> As far as feeling like you should be exempt because you have no impact on the resource, I'd bet that if we thought about it we could find many ways that yakers do indeed have an impact.


I agree, if they could, they would register your gear. Sad indeed.



saltwatersensations said:


> If they are gonna start pissin and moaning then they need to un arse some cash.
> 
> I see yakkers using ramps all the time. I have nothing against yakkers, been thinking about getting one actually. I also do wade fish but the water is for everyone. Whether its a foot deep or 100'. I will not go around an area that is designated for certain individuals, if that were to happen. This **** is no different than beachfront homeowners restricting public access to the beach.
> 
> PS I also feel that cyclist should pay a "bike registration" if they want to ride their bikes on the roadway.


I think you are soposed to register your bike as well as your dog or cat. I don't get it.

Beach access is another big issue with me. Don't buy a house on the beach!

Oh and yes I am sure that the yaks have some kind of environmental impact. Just not sure if its the gas hog truck I use to get them to the place or all the fish I kill and put on the ice?

ok, the second part was a stretch.....:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> PS I also feel that cyclist should pay a "bike registration" if they want to ride their bikes on the roadway.


dang straight.. and make it hefty due to the increased traffic flow they cause... if they seriously want to ride the roadways then they will pay.. or they need to stay off the roads... slowing down traffic, running lights and stop signs, getting to the front of stopped traffic only to slow everyone down again, over and over at each light... :slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I think you are soposed to register your bike as well as your dog or cat. I don't get it.

Me no comprende sad3sm


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I think you are soposed to register your bike as well as your dog or cat. I don't get it.
> 
> Me no comprende sad3sm


its all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

24Buds said:


> its all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


They should make you pay a bigger trash bill for all of the beer cans you throw away. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> They should make you pay a bigger trash bill for all of the beer cans you throw away. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I recycle. Plus I have a truck so I can carry them all. Good thing, I almost got an H3.:work:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that only people that have water front property should be allowed to have boats or kayaks.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I agree, if they could, they would register your gear. Sad indeed.


They don't register it, but they do tax it. There's a Federal Excise Tax on all fishing gear sold in the USA. They claim it's to support the resource, but I'm sure it goes into the Federal Slush Fund to pay for the pork.

Put a trolling motor, or any motor on a kayak, or a float tube, or an inflatable fly fishing type pontoon, and you do need Texas numbers.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I think that only people that have water front property should be allowed to have boats or kayaks.


A canal ain't water-front.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> A canal ain't water-front.


Oh.... Ok...... stick to the floors boyee.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kayakers are keepeing all the big sow trout and fishing with croakers


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> kayakers are keepeing all the big sow trout and fishing with croakers


And we WILL potlick ya. We also smell, look funny and bash igloo products.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bet you burn shorelines in your yak too, huh............


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Not a problem for me. They already tell me where and when I can drive.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> A canal ain't water-front.


ok, how about aqua-front?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, how about aqua-front?


Just sayin that houses built on man-made marsh habitat killin canals ain't water-front. On the other hand I do appreciate them leaving their lights on all night. Helps to pattern the fish.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Just sayin that houses built on man-made marsh habitat killin canals ain't water-front. On the other hand I do appreciate them leaving their lights on all night. Helps to pattern the fish.


I caal the cops on poachers in my lights.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I caal the cops on poachers in my lights.


where are your lights? :walkingsm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This is all heresay and poppycock!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Possibly it's already been said here,*

but I think the best way to counter this is to boycott the guides and businesses involved in the effort, especially the leaders, sponsors, and board members of Wade, Paddle and Pole, or whatever they call this entitlement group. Kind of reminds me of the people running our government. If anyone has a list of names, please post them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> If anyone has a list of names, please post them.


interesting.. they took down a whole list of those that "supported" them.... I remember several of the names on it.. wonder if we should "post" them or if they found out what the group was really about decided to dump them? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Just sayin that houses built on man-made marsh habitat killin canals ain't water-front. On the other hand I do appreciate them leaving their lights on all night. Helps to pattern the fish.


so, what does a BO supporting liberal like you have against private property owners right to develop their property how they want? and since they cut a canal into their private property, you probably think it gives you free roaming privileges too? just like the ninja liberal you are...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

If it's connected to public water, it's PUBLIC water.


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> interesting.. they took down a whole list of those that "supported" them.... I remember several of the names on it.. wonder if we should "post" them or if they found out what the group was really about decided to dump them? Hmmmmmmmmm


Texas Wade Paddle & Pole consists of a seven-member Advisory Board and a general membership. All issues and business that are approved by the board will be presented to the general membership for a vote. The outcome of each vote will determine our stance and course of action.

*Advisory Board*
Tosh Brown
Aldo Dyer 
Ben Frishman 
Foard Houston
Eric Kraimer 
Will Myers
George Strickhausen IV


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

thats not the list I remember.. sponsors.. they were several guide services and such.. trimble, schuler, etc...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Advisory Board*
Tosh Brown
Aldo Dyer 
Ben Frishman 
Foard Houston
Eric Kraimer 
Will Myers
George Strickhausen IV[/QUOTE]

Tosh, Aldo, Foard ? Sounds like European rock band member names.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> If it's connected to public water, it's PUBLIC water.


nope, try again


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Unless it's high-fenced private water of course. :biggrin:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Yep,*

it looks like the guide members have gone underground. That's funny! I guess they will show back up with their thumbs under their armpits, if they swindle their way into some sort of private fishing areas. Doesn't surprise me at all. I guess they have all been ingesting too much mercury.



InfamousJ said:


> interesting.. they took down a whole list of those that "supported" them.... I remember several of the names on it.. wonder if we should "post" them or if they found out what the group was really about decided to dump them? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> nope, try again


so your telling us that a canal is private? I did not know this. Is this fact? All canals on all subdivisions? Explain:cheers:


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

In response to the seemingly popular idea of boycotting the businesses of sponsors or members of WPP, I have included a list of the individuals that initiated the WPP movement. Among the members of this board are fishing industry professionals. Perhaps this is a good starting point for the protest since it would most likely serve as a pleasant wake-up call for them. 

*Advisory Board*
Tosh Brown
Aldo Dyer 
Ben Frishman 
Foard Houston
Eric Kraimer 
Will Myers
George Strickhausen IV 

This special interest group suffered a major backlash when the individual guides and businesses that they had previously obtained as members began to catch heat from their fellow fishermen friends who were more privy to the true intentions of WPP. As some of you have noticed, they no longer have the partner page link on their website, so obviously their response to any incriminating or negative criticism is to conceal it or cover it up. Much to their misfortune, I saw this coming, and decided to save some screen shots of their partner page before they could take it down. Special interest groups like these are amusingly predictable. 

WPP's willingness to suppress the real results they hope to achieve through their agenda is reminiscent of another socialist pair; Polosi and Obama with their behind-closed-door, private meetings, passing Obama-care without the public's knowledge of what the true agenda was AND without the public's consent. Just like the Obama administration WPP promised transparency and openness, but with the impending vote upon their doorstep, they are once again spinning the story to fit what they think the public wants to hear. In an attempt to pass their agenda, they have changed everything. You would think WPP and the Obama administration were one and the same.

Included below is the screen shot of the partner page link I mentioned earlier. These were some of the partners/supporters of WPP at the time I saved the screen shot. Let me reiterate, this is from a while back. Some of these people may have asked to be removed since then. It would be a good idea to call these people to see if they still support WPP. If they do, that would be another great place to start boycotting.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> *Advisory Board*
> Tosh Brown
> Aldo Dyer
> Ben Frishman
> ...


Tosh, Aldo, Foard ? Sounds like European rock band member names.[/QUOTE]

Could be wrong but thought their big spokes person was Bill McKinney?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

24Buds said:


> so your telling us that a canal is private? I did not know this. Is this fact? All canals on all subdivisions? Explain:cheers:


X2!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckledred said:


> X2!


From the way I have understood it. If it has tidal moving water it cannot be considered private property.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've bought a a lot of artwork from Collector's Covey over time but no more. I don't know what those Dallas folks who fish once every 5 years think they know about the coast.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Someone's going to have to help me out here. I don't know who these guys are, but this thread got me curious. I went to their website and found they want to set aside some shallow areas where all boats have to shut down their gas engines and either fire up the electric, or paddle, or pole. They're not advocating excluding any boats or fishing methods. 

With all the traffic out there, I'm not seeing where that's unreasonable as long as the areas are limited and aren't "strategic" transit areas that everyone has to use to enter or exit a marina or boat ramp. Frankly, I'd welcome an area where no yahoo is going to blow by me at full speed 50' away to get to their next honey hole.

Or am I missing something they're not revealing on their site?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> From the way I have understood it. If it has tidal moving water it cannot be considered private property.


The beach is becoming that.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> LOL...i got into it with a few of them boys/girls over on the "other kayak board", lets just say i was out numbered a bit and just gave up the battle. ...


It shouldn't be a surprise to you that some of those folks on that board feel the need to regulate the behavior of others in this regard. A good number of those folks seem to know what's best for the rest of us, and it's a race to see who can point out the dangers first. I think of those people as the "don't run with scissors" crowd.

I believe you can safely run with scissors as long as you're not some kind of idiot. You can kayak alone as long as you're not some kind of idiot. You can even SCUBA dive alone. Or maybe even run with an M-16 with a round in the chamber with the selector lever on "fire" or "burst" alone or with others and without hurting yourself.

Let an 80-year old guy in Oregon drown off a kayak, though, and all those people want to talk about is how they bet he didn't have a PFD. This on a board where the most common first post is "Hi! My name is Jack. I've been lurking for about a year and this is my first post. I'm 26, 5'4", and I weigh 320 pounds. What would be a good kayak for me?".

Which is the bigger danger to me? To kayak alone or to take on the liability of a 5 foot 4 person who weighs 320 pounds? I'd put a hole in my kayak and still go it alone.

I decided I had seen it all a couple of weeks ago in the For Sale forum when a poster was trying to sell an Ultimate 14, I think it was. Say he was trying to get something like $1000. A responder offers a trade. The original poster replies "no trades" because he has a new interest in building boats and he needs cash only. The responder comes back and says "Oh. Okay. Well, I do rock carvings. How about $600 in cash and I carve your name in stone to cover the balance?". Who the hell wants a stone carving in trade for a kayak? All this in a public forum.

That above example sure gives you an appreciation of the For Sale format here on this board. The format that doesn't allow public response.

I'm a kayaker that finds kayakers to be possibly a strange crowd. I say "possibly" because I don't know any face-to-face seeing as how I kayak alone. I only know what I see in the forums. But the forums aren't real life, are they?

I think I might be motivated to go to LHL tomorrow. I like the safety of parking at The Crab Man.

.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> From the way I have understood it. If it has tidal moving water it cannot be considered private property.


Understood but wondering how J's tidal canal and water in it is private.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

speckledred said:


> Understood but wondering how J's tidal canal and water in it is private.


maybe J got latrine mixed up with canal as well as privates!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

This is just an attempt for a group of people to get a private fishing area. The fact of the matter is that no one person has more rights to the water than any other. Kayakers get mad because they get run over but tend to forget that they are hard to see. Wade fisherman get run over because they are hard to see and they tend to like to make 1/2 mile wades. All of us need to understand there is only so much water and try to behave accordingly. We need to pay attention to the LOUD people though because they are the ones who always screw things up for everyone else.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a response in the WPP thread in the GF forum that revels a bit of my view on this issue. None of us wish to restrict our ability to fish where we wish.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*You da man Tail-Chaser!*

Thank you for saving this information and Green to you!



tail-chaser said:


> In response to the seemingly popular idea of boycotting the businesses of sponsors or members of WPP, I have included a list of the individuals that initiated the WPP movement. Among the members of this board are fishing industry professionals. Perhaps this is a good starting point for the protest since it would most likely serve as a pleasant wake-up call for them.
> 
> *Advisory Board*
> Tosh Brown
> ...


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI, did you know that if you do continous doughnuts around a yak eventually it will float like a cork? Trust me.

Maybe someone should hire that delinquent/thug from craigslist to go swipe their yaks. Just a thought.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That's it I'm fishing out of a hot air ballon from now on.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

GREEN to tailchasr... looks like WPP is hiding info now, or people know what they are up to and asked to be hidden from association...



CORNHUSKER said:


> Unless it's high-fenced private water of course. :biggrin:


You don't know how right you are...



speckledred said:


> Understood but wondering how J's tidal canal and water in it is private.





reeltimer said:


> maybe J got latrine mixed up with canal as well as privates!:rotfl::rotfl:


I used to fish it every winter, held tons of fish in the deep water it has... awesome awesome place in winter time.. not anymore.. now it is a great example of private water dug off the side of the ICW.. right there in Port O'Connor... if nobody wants to challenge it, then what is it? hard to access public water? LMAO

oh my, is that a fence across the mouth of that dug out inlet on a private persons property? and there is an automatic gate to let certain boats in and out of that inlet? why yes it is.. who could stop anyone else from doing it? i.e. Tiki, Harborwalk, etc... ??? if a single man, although really rich, can do it for himself?


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

SmithEC said:


> I'm a kayaker that finds kayakers to be possibly a strange crowd. I say "possibly" because I don't know any face-to-face seeing as how I kayak alone. I only know what I see in the forums. But the forums aren't real life, are they?


LOL...Brilliant post. Kayakers are possibly strange...I just don't know any.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> FYI, did you know that if you do continous doughnuts around a yak eventually it will float like a cork? Trust me.
> 
> Maybe someone should hire that delinquent/thug from craigslist to go swipe their yaks. Just a thought.


I own a kayak and not PB. I don't believe that open water should be regulated. But I think that personal responsibilty or lack of is the key. Bevos remark is one that is irresponsible. Burning along a shoreline close to other fisherman is irrespossible. Use common sense. Bevo sounds like you don't.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That list of business is flawed i know of a few guides that ask to be taken off.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

I asked them to take me off their partners list awhile back. As far as I know they did. I do not support TWPP in any way.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

green to capt mike


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> green to capt mike


X2


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

gate in front of private property south of poc. with enough money he made friends of all the judges.


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Liberal hippie treehuggers...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> So that they pay for usage just as boaters do.
> 
> As far as the origonal question about being told where I can run my boat, I would like it about as much as being told that I should only keep half of a limit. It is the same thing, both groups are trying to force their beliefs on others. Believe what you want and act within the laws, but try to force others to adhere to your beliefs and you just might get a corky shoved up your arse.


X2
TRW


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> I asked them to take me off their partners list awhile back. As far as I know they did. I do not support TWPP in any way.


Mike, there are a lot of folks, including my self, that have asked to be taken off the list. Once I found out the true agenda of TWPP I had my name taken off right away and have fought this since then.

Trust me, what they tell you and what they really want are two completely different things.



Any guide on this list needs to post something on here. If you do still support this, you should have no shame standing up for this agenda, and explaining to us why you support it.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

tail-chaser said:


> Any guide on this list needs to post something on here. If you do still support this, you should have no shame standing up for this agenda, and explaining to us why you support it.


Yes, and we should boycott every business that donates to the Democrats. But wait, they're the same businesses that donate to the Republicans.

Kayakers are customers. They don't advocate the overthrow of the government or violence against any particular group of people- even shoreline burning power boaters. They have some thoughts that differ from mine and some that coincide. And I'm sure they have some zealots on the fringe, but I haven't run up on any barbed wire set just below the surface to ruin props, etc. They have an agenda and they're pursuing it by legal means. Sounds like the American way.

I don't blame anyone in business for sponsoring a site frequented by their customers. Nor do I expect them to justify their support to anyone other than themselves. In fact, I'd like to see more interested parties joining their group because that's the only way to steer their agenda one way or the other- from the inside.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

impulse said:


> Yes, and we should boycott every business that donates to the Democrats. But wait, they're the same businesses that donate to the Republicans.
> 
> Kayakers are customers. They don't advocate the overthrow of the government or violence against any particular group of people- even shoreline burning power boaters. They have some thoughts that differ from mine and some that coincide. And I'm sure they have some zealots on the fringe, but I haven't run up on any barbed wire set just below the surface to ruin props, etc. They have an agenda and they're pursuing it by legal means. Sounds like the American way.
> 
> I don't blame anyone in business for sponsoring a site frequented by their customers. Nor do I expect them to justify their support to anyone other than themselves. In fact, I'd like to see more interested parties joining their group because that's the only way to steer their agenda one way or the other- from the inside.


You're right, they have an agenda and they're pushing it in a legal. In the exact same way we are against this, we are fighting this in a legal way. 

Why would a business in this industry support something that would infringe on sportsman's rights to access public waters? Just for some free advertising? With all of the negativity towards this and people trying to stop this agenda, that probably was a dumb business move on their part. Supporting an agenda that takes away thousands of people's rights, rights they have enjoyed and used responsibly for years will cause major backlash on supporters. They shouldn't be surprised. 

Joining the group will not help you steer there agenda in any which way. They don't want your opinion or anyone else's. They have had several people give them great alternatives and ideas, and they wouldn't even be considered. They want it their way or the highway. They already have a set agenda in place and that's, that. Why do you think the meetings are by invitation only? Doesn't that throw up a huge red flag to you? Hello, they don't want the reel public's opinion, hell they don't even want them there at all. Besides, I'm sure they already have a guest list in place.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well J the waters not private just the access and certainly that is not first I have seen but one of the more unique. If they have the coin for a controlled gate in that environment then the best to them. Not going to last anyway and they will replace It for a while and then well..........


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

my question is

what is to stop them from taking the entire texas coast and turning it into one of these "low impact fishing areas"?

and what is to stop them after they get it passed..if they get it passed...to not allowing any pb whether it be airboat or what ever during duck season??

marsh


----------

